# USL production List HELP!!!!



## bwaites (Jan 24, 2006)

Due to CPF's current difficulties, and the unsureties of communication by PM, I need a little help.

I have sent out several USL's and sent PM's to those owning them that have either not been replied to or never received. I don't know if they received their lights or not, or if they no longer frequent the board.

Unfortunately, in at least one case, I have not been able to contact a buyer at all.

SOOO....(Here is the part where I need your help)

*Will you please email me your CPF name, real name, current address and current email.* 

*Also, please list what you ordered in that email. I need to double check our list versus what you actually ordered*. *Even if the list is correct, please include the info in your email!!*
** 
*Please do not use the CPF email function!!*
** 
*Email direct to [email protected] *

*It will help if both of us are looking at the same list when we email back and forth. Some time in the next month or so I expect to start sending emails for shipping notices, and REALLY need that info.*

I know this seems repetitious, but because of the difficulties in communications through PM's right now, I need to be able to get ahold of the buyers some other way. I know some addresses have changed, some emails have changed also. 

Thanks for your help and patience.


_If we've left an item off that you paid for, either post in this thread or PM Codeman and we'll fix it!_

_




_ 

Thanks again,

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Jan 24, 2006)

btt


----------



## Codeman (Jan 24, 2006)

I've added a notice to read this thread at the top of the USL thread index.

Also, the list in Bill's post above is exactly the same one that's in the Payment Info (Pt. 2) thread. Both places point to the same file, so there's no need to be confused about the two.


----------



## alauda (Jan 24, 2006)

email sent.


----------



## BVH (Jan 24, 2006)

Bill, sent you my current info through CPF email function.


----------



## bwaites (Jan 24, 2006)

The email function is not working, I hadn't received those emails, so tried one to myself, no go.

Please email to: [email protected]

Bill


----------



## marcspar (Jan 24, 2006)

Emails sent both from within cpf and 'stand-alone' email. Sorry if you get both....

Marc


----------



## bwaites (Jan 24, 2006)

alauda, your box is full, tried to PM you.

Please resend directly.

Bill


----------



## nethiker (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Bill,

Emails sent, both CPF and direct. Perhaps you could edit your first post with the do not use CPF email message to save some others from sending it twice. I of course was too eager to please and sent my first email before reading the rest of the tread.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## bwaites (Jan 24, 2006)

I have emails from everyone above except alauda.

Greg, thanks for the suggestion to modify the first thread. I don't know why I didn't think of that when I realized it wasn't working!!

Bill


----------



## garsea (Jan 24, 2006)

email sent, 
Cheers, Gary.


----------



## Raindrop (Jan 24, 2006)

Email sent per your request

~Greg


----------



## J_Oei (Jan 24, 2006)

email sent.


----------



## WB (Jan 24, 2006)

Email sent.


----------



## ddaadd (Jan 24, 2006)

And my email sent....


----------



## alauda (Jan 25, 2006)

email sent directly..


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 25, 2006)

To coin a phrase...

"Email sent!"


----------



## larryk (Jan 25, 2006)

Email sent.


----------



## CPFMan (Jan 25, 2006)

email sent


Thanks. I love it!!!


----------



## MikeF (Jan 25, 2006)

E-mail Sent


----------



## mst3k (Jan 25, 2006)

Email...........................away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bwaites (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks guys!!

Bill


----------



## Data (Jan 25, 2006)

E-mail Sent


----------



## lightlust (Jan 25, 2006)

Regular email sent.


----------



## Dynacolt (Jan 26, 2006)

Email sent,
Thanks Bill.


----------



## Grox (Jan 26, 2006)

Information sent.

Thanks to the USL team!


----------



## karlthev (Jan 26, 2006)

E-mail sent!  



Karl


----------



## Mad Maxabeam (Jan 26, 2006)

Done.


----------



## revv11 (Jan 26, 2006)

email sent.


----------



## Catdaddy (Jan 27, 2006)

I may be one of those guys! I have been away a lot in the last few months.
Email sent.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 27, 2006)

BTTT


----------



## Jerimoth (Jan 30, 2006)

email sent!


----------



## bwaites (Jan 30, 2006)

Jerimoth,

Did you send it direct to my email, or through CPF?

I did not receive it.

Please send it directly to my email.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Jan 30, 2006)

Jerimoth,

Did you send it direct to my email, or through CPF?

I did not receive it.

Please send it directly to my email.

Bill


----------



## cass schrabeck (Jan 31, 2006)

Bill 
e-mail sent about a week ago with usl info, also asked if you had 15-20 used 1650 you wanted to get rid of. Did not receive a reply.
thanks wantthatlight cass schrabeck


----------



## bwaites (Feb 1, 2006)

Solomon, Catman10, PaulDW, jte

I need emails, your lights are ready, but I need to double check addresses.

Solomon, you need to clear some PM space.

larryk,

Your light is ready. PM sent.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Feb 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## Paul_DW (Feb 3, 2006)

Email sent Bill.


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 3, 2006)

for Paul!!! (And no "sandbagging" when it gets there!  )

Larry


----------



## karlthev (Feb 4, 2006)

Bill, haven't heard from you. Mine in the works?

Karlthev


----------



## bwaites (Feb 4, 2006)

Karlthev,

Yes, see the production update thread for the battery status report.

Bill


----------



## Paul_DW (Feb 5, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> for Paul!!! (And no "sandbagging" when it gets there!  )
> 
> Larry



 

Altho just wondering where to post my piccies of the USL in action. There's so many threads, and was there talk of a website for it? ..... did that ever materialise anyone ?!


----------



## bwaites (Feb 16, 2006)

btt


----------



## naromtap (Mar 6, 2006)

e-mail sent Bill.


Cheers, Pat.


----------



## bwaites (Mar 25, 2006)

btt


----------



## doctorf (Mar 26, 2006)

Bill,
Emails sent CPF and Email.
Thank you.
doctorf


----------



## Fat_Tony (Mar 26, 2006)

Bill,

E-mail sent. BTW, I like your new sig-line. Thanks.


----------



## bwaites (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks guys, and thanks Fat Tony!!

I though I needed an update. I still think "MOLON LABE" is the ultimate, but this is close and from one of my heroes, not because he was perfect, but because he was imperfect and still kept on!!

Bill


----------



## jte (Mar 28, 2006)

I sent an email directly.

JTE


----------



## bwaites (Mar 28, 2006)

jte,

I have not received an email in the last 48 hours?

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Apr 4, 2006)

bump!


----------



## bwaites (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a PeterL on my production list, but no email and no PeterL on the board here. 

I have not received updated info on him.

If you are he, or someone knows him, please have him respond to this thread.

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Apr 5, 2006)

PM sent, Bill.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Ray!!

Bill


----------



## Dizney (Sep 4, 2006)

Bill,

Phew.....good thing I happend to see this post!! Email sent.

Thanks Bill!!


----------



## Dizney (Sep 8, 2006)

Bill,

I sent an email to you back on 9/5 with the info you requested, but I haven't received a reply yet. Did it make it through to you?

Thanks!


----------



## bwaites (Sep 8, 2006)

Dizney,

I replied!! I did get it, but now I'm worried about emails!

Bill


----------



## Dizney (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Bill..... your email made it!


----------



## aileron (Dec 2, 2006)

Sent an email regarding details..


----------



## bwaites (Dec 2, 2006)

aileron, 

I haven't gotten an email!

Bill


----------



## BVH (Dec 2, 2006)

text moved to more appropriate USL thread.


----------

